# Leader of the pack



## Chiller (Sep 2, 2007)

Sooooooo..I go and shoot the air show. Not only did I have a horrible shooting day....against the sun, got sun burned, crowds, and then this...
Some show off seagull thinking he can out run the Snowbirds.    



I did not even see this , until I was going over the pics when I got home.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 2, 2007)

But this sure wins the fun-contest of your own airshow photos by lengths!!!  And how lucky you are to find it positioned where it is!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 5, 2007)

That is just tooooooo dang funny!!!!!


----------



## leaving0hio (Sep 6, 2007)

Arrg!  He's not even in formation!  Dang seagulls.


----------



## Chiller (Sep 6, 2007)

leaving0hio said:


> Arrg! He's not even in formation! Dang seagulls.


 Least he didnt poop on me. :lmao:


----------



## leaving0hio (Sep 6, 2007)

Good point


----------



## heip (Sep 9, 2007)

Even your "bloopers" are good shots!!


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 9, 2007)

The snow birds always put on a heck of a show. Shame that dang seagull tried to steal the show.  Great shot as always Chiller, always enjoy your work.


----------



## Puscas (Sep 9, 2007)

Great shot! Thanks for the laugh. 





pascal


----------

